

Dave Thomas *and* Zed Shaw comment on some dude's take on Zed's rant - pius
http://www.dennmart.com/2008/01/03/zed-shaw-exposing-the-ghetto/

======
jamesbritt
> All I hope is that someone doesnaEURXt read this and think aEURoeWho the
> hell is this guy to give an opinion?aEURX I might not be a
> aEURXsomebodyaEURX in the Ruby or Rails communities at the moment, but I
> would really like to be part of those communities sometimes in the near
> future.

That's the problem in a nutshell. No one should think they have to "be
someone" in order to write down their ideas and be taken seriously. Just say
something intelligent and express yourself clearly.

------
Tichy
Whatever

